# How is the fall (Oct./Nov.) fishing near Cherry Grove/Hog inlet?



## esw8 (Sep 20, 2007)

usually fish up in Carolina beach during the fall but might be down at Cherry grove during early/mid fall this year. Can some of the SC locals let me know how the fishing is. What different types of fish can be caught?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Usually have the big spot run at CG in mid-October.
Fishing is general gets better in the fall. Should be about the same kinds you are use to in NC.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm not a local, but that is when we do our yearly trip to CG every year. For me it's been blues and spot in the surf on a regular basis (mainly blues). Plenty of finger mullet in the surf for bait.


----------

